# Cheat Sheet for 3 style Edge and Corner Algorithms for All Buffers



## AdityaShenoy (Jan 13, 2020)

Hi guys,

I have recently joined this community but I have been following the articles on this site since a long time. I have recently started learning 3 style BLD solving method. The current resource that I got was for single buffer piece so I wrote a code that can use that set of algorithm and generate algorithm for all buffer pieces. The code has successfully compiled and a HTML output file has been generated which can be found in the following link.









BLD_Solution_Generator/3_style.html at master · AdityaShenoy/BLD_Solution_Generator


This project generates all possible algorithms for 3 style blindfolded Rubik's cube solving. - BLD_Solution_Generator/3_style.html at master · AdityaShenoy/BLD_Solution_Generator




github.com





The above html file need to be downloaded and then viewed as GitHub cannot show large output files.

If you are interested in learning what code I have written, the following is the link to the repository.









GitHub - AdityaShenoy/BLD_Solution_Generator: This project generates all possible algorithms for 3 style blindfolded Rubik's cube solving.


This project generates all possible algorithms for 3 style blindfolded Rubik's cube solving. - GitHub - AdityaShenoy/BLD_Solution_Generator: This project generates all possible algorithms for 3...




github.com





Thank you.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Jan 13, 2020)

This is really cool! Gj


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 26, 2020)

Cool generator, Aditya.
Keep improving this repository so that it can be useful to more BLDers.


----------



## Moreno van Rooijen (Jan 27, 2020)

This looks great!
Do you think it is possible to also add URF notation instead of C, since some letters might be different for different people?


----------

